# Tall ship sinks off St Vincent! 23 May 2014



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

This last few weeks has been bizzare!



> The St. Lucian pirate ship which was featured in several Hollywood movies including the popular 'Pirates of the Caribbean' has sank.
> Saint Lucia News Online (SNO) can confirm that the Brig Unicorn Pirate Ship sank off the coast of St. Vincent and the Grenadines on Friday morning.
> According to reports, the vessel was heading to St. Vincent from St. Lucia for repairs when it encountered difficulties and sank. No one was injured.
> The exact number of persons aboard the vessel is not yet confirmed but SNO understands that there may have been nine crew members and the captain. They were reportedly rescued by the St. Vincent Coast Guard shortly after the incident.
> ...


Famous pirate ship sinks off St. Vincent coast | St. Lucia News Online


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

I wonder if *IS* that rare to lose ships to the deep...maybe its just the visibility of it all in one place?


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Obviously Aliens at work....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------

